
Your Facebook app is a disaster, and I was right. - jmacd
http://www.startupnorth.ca/2008/02/29/your-facebook-app-is-a-disaster-and-i-was-right/
======
motoko
Stanford conducted a class where the students built Facebook apps to see what
worked. The conclusion? The more inane the app, the more users would install
it. Touch me, hug me, throw a dodgeball at me, fuck me...

------
sanj
I think the real problem is the the vast majority of the apps are absolute
crap.

Let's take a look at the one referenced:

"The most glaring example of this comes straight out of Toronto, the TD Canada
Trust “Split the bill” application, which I have to admit seemed like a decent
idea to me when I first heard about it"

Split the bill? Really?

You're really going to:

\- go to a restaurant

\- bring along a laptop

\- expect a net connection

\- fire up facebook

Just to use this app?

Sturgeon's law is alive and well.

~~~
alaskamiller
I see you're the inquisitive and intelligent type. So I'll make this
explanation to those that aren't:

[http://www.netbanker.com/2007/08/td_canada_trust_launches_sp...](http://www.netbanker.com/2007/08/td_canada_trust_launches_split_it_on_facebook.html)

"What first crossed my desk this week was SPLIT IT, an application they
created that allows roommates who are on Facebook to manage how they split
basic bills."

Hmm... This reminds me of something: <https://www.billmonk.com/>

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/01/30/minimerger-obopay-
aquir...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/01/30/minimerger-obopay-aquires-
billmonk/)

Hmm... I wonder who might find this app actually useful?

~~~
iamwil
If it's for splitting roommate bills, that sounds like a better app. I've seen
friends' roommates that split the cost of a dozen eggs, and even mark the
levels of milk.

------
mixmax
Generally if you do a startup and you are totally dependant on one customer or
supplier you are in trouble. The day facebook changes their strategy you are
finished. No matter how great you plugin.

